# Aftermarket head unit mounting kit for X-Trail?



## bryan (Jun 28, 2005)

Which aftermarket deck mounting kits will fit the Canada-spec X-Trail? Does anyone know which Metra or Scosche parts will work?

Is the stock X-Trail head unit compatible with any other Nissan vehicles?

TIA


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

I ordered a single DIN with bottom pocket for my X-Trail... yesterday. I should receive the part shortly. I will post the part number. All I need to do now is choose which Head unit I will use. There are so many car radios out there that it is almost impossible to choose.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Yes.... please post part number if it turns out well and from where you got it. If you have a chance to use it, I'd like to see how it looks as well.

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

If I can just figure out a place to host pics, I'd be more than pleased to write up a DIY aftermarket radio install.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> If I can just figure out a place to host pics, I'd be more than pleased to write up a DIY aftermarket radio install.


Well then... try www.imageshack.us
:thumbup:


----------

